# EOS-M with 22 mm F/ 2.0 . Lens- In the airplane



## surapon (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, on March 18 and 19, 2014( two days ago, I went to New York for Seminar. Yes From RDU airport in Raleigh , North Carolina to New York LGA. airport = 57 Minutes flight. Yes, I bring Canon 5D MK II, and 7D. with 4 lenses, Which in my Camera Back Pack, in the Overhead Cabin of the airplane. Yes, When we shoot from the window of airplane---No way for Big DSLR and BIG " L " Lens( The PRO, and the NEW REPORTER)----Ha, Ha, Ha--- The Staffs on the airplane might come to tell you that " No Photography of another Passengers on the airplane---Because this in Private area---Not Public area", and we must Obey Her, If Not, She can tell the Pilot turn around to the airport-----Ha, Ha, Ha, and kick you off the airplane.


Enjoy, my Friends---And I will have more Photos in NY. city for you to see in next 4-5 days.
Have a great week end.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, When the Airplane's staff see this Tiny EOS-M and Tiny Lens,They Think that I am the Old man , who want to shoot the young and beautiful ladies with $ 200 US Dollars Point and shoot camera-- They will let me shoot any thing that I want---Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## surapon (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, When the Airplane's staff see this Tiny EOS-M and Tiny Lens,They Think that I am the Old man , who want to shoot the young and beautiful ladies with $ 200 US Dollars Point and shoot camera-- They will let me shoot any thing that I want---Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## surapon (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, When the Airplane's staff see this Tiny EOS-M and Tiny Lens,They Think that I am the Old man , who want to shoot the young and beautiful ladies with $ 200 US Dollars Point and shoot camera-- They will let me shoot any thing that I want---Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## surapon (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, When the Airplane's staff see this Tiny EOS-M and Tiny Lens,They Think that I am the Old man , who want to shoot the young and beautiful ladies with $ 200 US Dollars Point and shoot camera-- They will let me shoot any thing that I want---Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## surapon (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, When the Airplane's staff see this Tiny EOS-M and Tiny Lens,They Think that I am the Old man , who want to shoot the young and beautiful ladies with $ 200 US Dollars Point and shoot camera-- They will let me shoot any thing that I want---Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## surapon (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, When the Airplane's staff see this Tiny EOS-M and Tiny Lens,They Think that I am the Old man , who want to shoot the young and beautiful ladies with $ 200 US Dollars Point and shoot camera-- They will let me shoot any thing that I want---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Enjoy, and have a great week end.
Surapon


----------



## Arctic Photo (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for posting dear Mr Surapon. When I see this, it reminds me of how much I love that great city. I haven't been there for a couple of years now. I have shot there but always feel there's no way I can do it properly. There's too much to see and too many have already shot anything worth shooting, but I love these aerials. Maybe pne day I will get somethig unique.


----------



## Sanaraken (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. Im really leaning into the EOS-M system with the 11-22, 22 f2 and 70-200 f4IS for my travel set up.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 25, 2014)

Sanaraken said:


> Thank you for sharing. Im really leaning into the EOS-M system with the 11-22, 22 f2 and 70-200 f4IS for my travel set up.



I would highly recomend adding the sigma 35 f1.4 to that as its about 56mm equivalent on FF and cornere to corner sharp on the M at f1.4 super nice for low light i use it alot on the M while travelling and prefer the 135 f2L over a 70-200 zoom but thats just personal preference


----------

